# Where do I put my Forex loss on eTax?



## Craglet (23 July 2011)

Hi,

don't know if this can be answered here but thought I would try my luck anyway. During the previous financial year I transferred some of my money into a foreign currency account (USD) and then some months later transferred the money back into AUD which created a loss. 

I'm currently filling out my tax return now and I am confused about where to enter this loss. Do I enter into my tax as a capital gain/loss event? or do I enter it under "D15 Other Deductions"?

*D15 Other Deductions says:*



> Did you have any other expenses that you have not been able to claim as deductions at items D1 to D14 or elsewhere on your tax return?
> 
> You may claim at this item:
> 
> ...



The help file for this section is fairly confusing which is why I am having trouble. If anyone can answer this for me I would be most appreciative. At the moment I think it would be a capital gains/loss event.

Thanks 

*The information the help section gives for D15 is as follows:*



> Foreign exchange losses
> Unless you carried on a business and have included all your foreign exchange losses (forex losses) in calculating your business net income or loss at item 15, your deductible forex losses must be shown at this item (except any foreign source forex losses that you have included at item 20). Show any assessable foreign exchange gains (forex gains) at item 24.
> 
> Losses attributable to a fluctuation in a currency exchange rate or to an agreed exchange rate differing from an actual exchange rate are brought to account when they are realised. This is when you:
> ...


----------

